
SiFive’s RISC-V Core IP Offerings Are Not Affected by Meltdown and Spectre - ignaciocaa
https://www.sifive.com/blog/2018/01/05/sifive-statement-on-meltdown-and-spectre/
======
ignaciocaa
Another risc-v:

[https://www.codasip.com/2018/01/10/codasip-processors-not-
af...](https://www.codasip.com/2018/01/10/codasip-processors-not-affected-by-
meltdown-and-spectre/)

